
Boeing’s ‘Transonic’ Wing Design Could Mean Higher, Faster Airplanes - mc32
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/boeing-transonic-wing-scli-intl/index.html
======
bediger4000
Or, it could just be another "Gee Whiz!" article entirely based on concept
art. Come on, we've been seeing this kind of rubbish from aerospace companies
for nigh on 60 years. Except for winglets, commercial air transport looks
almost exactly like it did in 1960.

Between Boeing and the FAA, there's no other constituency, so unless this does
something for Boeing or the FAA, it ain't gonna happen.

